# [gelöst]xorg-server-1.6.4 konfigurieren mit evdev

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich mache einen neuen Thread auf, weil der xserver startet, ich jedoch vor der Umstellung noch ein paar Ratschläge einholen will.

Ich habe diverse Threads und Wikis gelesen, weiß aber nicht, was davon aktuell ist.

1.) Man soll in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 hinzufügen

```
evdev

usbhid
```

2.) cat /proc/bus/input/devices

Tastatur

```
I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input0

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event0

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=402000000 3803078f800d001 feffffdfffefffff fffffffffffffffe

B: MSC=10

B: LED=7
```

Maus

```
I: Bus=0003 Vendor=046d Product=c032 Version=0100

N: Name="Logitech Inc. iFeel MouseMan"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:0b.0-1/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input5

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse0 event5

B: EV=17

B: KEY=f0000 0 0 0 0

B: REL=103

B: MSC=10
```

Jetzt soll die xorg.conf geändert werden

```

Section "ServerLayout" 

     Identifier     "Layout0" 

     Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0 

     Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0" 

     InputDevice    "maus" "SendCoreEvents"

#alt:     InputDevice    "maus" "CorePointer" 

    InputDevice    "tastatur" "SendCoreEvents"

#alt:     InputDevice    "tastatur" "CoreKeyboard" 

 EndSection
```

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "evdev"

        Option      "evBits"        "+1-2"

        Option      "keyBits"       "~272-287"

        Option      "relBits"       "~0-2 ~6 ~8"

        Option      "Pass"          "3"

EndSection

#alter Eintrag

#Section "InputDevice" 

#     Identifier     "maus" 

#     Driver         "mouse" 

#     Option         "Protocol" "IMPS/2" 

#     Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice" 

#     Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no" 

#     Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" 

#     Option         "Buttons" "5" 

#     Option         "SendCoreEvents" "true" 
```

Unklar ist mir die Konfiguration als 5 Tasten Maus mit evdev.

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "tastatur"

        Driver          "evdev"

        Option          "CoreKeyBoard"

EndSection

#alt:

#Section "InputDevice" 

#     Identifier     "tastatur" 

#     Driver         "kbd" 

#     Option         "CoreKeyboard" 

#     Option         "XkbModel" "pc105" 

#     Option         "XkbLayout" "de" 

#     Option         "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys" 

# EndSection
```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Mon Oct 05, 2009 7:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dj-x-cess

bei mir ist die Konfiguration wie folgt:

Komplette xorg.conf:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Geforce8800GT"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection
```

dann noch die Datei /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi anlegen mit folgendem Inhalt:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">mouse</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge>

        <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

Nach dem Anlegen der Datei auf jeden Fall vor dem Start des X-Servers den HAL-Daemon neu starten.

Damit funktioniert bei mir sowohl nvidia-opengl, als auch deutsche Tastatur und 5-Tasten-Maus.

----------

## Fugee47

 *Quote:*   

> 1.) Man soll in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 hinzufügen
> 
> Code:
> 
> evdev
> ...

 

liegt ganz am kernel. Wenn man das fest drin hat braucht man die Module ja auch nicht zu laden.

abgesehen davon sollte man die Ausgaben vom Portage beachten wenn man xorg-server installiert hat - das bestimmte Programme/Module dann auch neu gebaut werden müssen.

und zu guter letzt für die deutsche Tastatur

/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-input-policy.fdi nach /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ kopieren und "input.xkb.layout" von "us" auf de umstellen. 

Mehr war bei mir zumindest nicht nötig   :Razz: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"  

EndSection                                    

Section "Files"

EndSection     

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1" 

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"     

EndSection                   

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection                       

       

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid

    Identifier     "Monitor0"                         

    VendorName     "Unknown"                          

    ModelName      "BenQ FP202W"                      

    HorizSync       30.0 - 84.0                       

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0                       

    Option         "DPMS"                             

EndSection                                            

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: xconfig, VertRefresh source: xconfig

    Identifier     "Monitor1"                               

    VendorName     "Unknown"                                

    ModelName      "TV-0"                                   

    HorizSync       0.0 - 0.0                               

    VertRefresh     0.0                                     

    Option         "DPMS"                                   

EndSection                                                  

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia" 

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTS"  

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"         

    Screen          0                  

EndSection                             

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device1"

    Driver         "nvidia" 

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTS"  

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"         

    Screen          1                  

EndSection                             

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Device1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "TV: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Funktioniert. Danke

----------

